# Gucci's new haircut pictures



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Ok.... 

after reading and falling in love with the haircut pics from the other thread... he brought the pic to our groomer... and here is Gucci's result.


we can't wait for her ears and pony tail to grow out more


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

looks great she is so cute... I love it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

AWW she looks so cute, i wanted to do mitzis hair like that right away too !!! but i want to see her in a longer coat, not to the floor but long.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

aawwww...she looks "glamorous"!







Especially in that pink and black bed with her pink and black outfit!!! - I have to check out that bed.........


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 18, 2005)

awww.... so pretty *two paws up*


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She looks adorable!







This is how I'm going to keep Abbey, but longer body hair. She looks so divaish!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

she looks sooo cute


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, she is cute!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

They did a great job on her! She is soooo cute!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

She looks _VERY_ cute!!!


----------



## cocos mommy (Apr 3, 2005)

I love the painted toe nails!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 29 2005, 10:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I didn't even notice that! VERY cute!!


Is it OPI Pawlish?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Apr 29 2005, 09:38 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even notice that! VERY cute!!


Is it OPI Pawlish?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57980
[/B][/QUOTE]
adorable ! What a cuuuuute face


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

She's beautiful! I love the cut!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is very beautiful!







Makes me want a little sister for Baxter.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a pampered pup! Looks like a little princess!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 29 2005, 07:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I didn't notice her nails either!! How cute!! How on earth did you get her to hold still for that? sooooooooo cute!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She looks adorable!! I love the clipped face!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Wow she is cute! I was unsure how that cut would look on other dogs. That may be a hairdo we try this summer. I have never had Chloe cut.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

She looks SO cute! Thanks so much for posting this! I, too, have thought about making this the cut for Phoeber when we get tired of it long so now I know what others look like in it!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

She looks adorable!I like the cut alot except I think for me I would want the body just a bit longer(Not to much) and the legs a bit shorter,I just dont care for the poodle look







but thats just my taste.Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cocos mommy_@Apr 29 2005, 09:36 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yep, that is OPI Pawlish.

Actually our groomer has a cool trick to get it on really perfect. 

She said she has some sort of mesh netting or something that is like a glove that she puts their paws into which pushes their nails out through the mesh but holds the fur back in the glove. Pretty cool, we've never had them done this well.


----------

